# Italian Floor Corker Misery



## smurfe (Mar 12, 2006)

I have read that the Italian Floor Corker is the best you can buy. Does anyone know anything about these? Are there adjustments that need to be made other than the plunger depth? 


The reason I ask is today I attempted to bottle a batch of wine and had a complete terrible stressful event. The corks catch on the lip of the bottle and on the frame of the corker under the Iris when inserting the corks.












I have had issues like this since I got the corker but never as bad as today. I do notice that bottles with the wide lip are the worse. A regular Bordeaux bottle normally corks fine. I went through over 100 corks today trying to cork this batch and eventually had to bottle it in gallon jugs with screw caps as I had to open every bottle as they all had cork particles floating in them. 








I am devastated that my high end Limited Edition kit is sitting in gallon jugs like cheap supermarket wine. I suppose I can re-bottle in some other bottles. I just wanted to use these as I have a couple hundred of them. 


I can not figure out why the cork is striking the edge. The bottles lip fits in the indentation area on the corker fine. I sometimes can put the bottle in at a tilt and get a cork to enter correct but it is few and far between.


I really never figured I would have issues like this with a high end piece of equipment. Does anyone else ever have any issues? Is there any other adjustments a guy can make? I am at my wits end and dread when bottling time comes around. I have 3 more kits ready to bottle in the next week or so. Comments are appreciated. 








Smurfe


----------



## Bert (Mar 12, 2006)

Smurfe


When the Iris closes on the cork, can you look and see if the cork is lined up with the hole???? Will get back to you...I have one too.


----------



## masta (Mar 12, 2006)

Holy Cow Smurfe....I have an the Italian corker and have never seen this happen. Definitely sounds like something is wrong with the line up or the iris itself.


How are you prepping the corks?


I took a good look at my corker and removed the top cover plate which is held down with 4 smallbolts and found no adjustment that could be made. Two of the jaws are bolted to the frame (one from the inside and one from the outside) and the other two are spring loaded. Use caution if you take the cover off and try to operate the corker as the iris will want to pop out!!!


Smurfe, check the tightness of the the top cover bolts and the one bolt on the front left side of the housing that holds the stationary section of the iris to make sure it is tight. Any of these bolts being loosecould cause the iris to be the out of alignment with the center hole.


It this isn't the case I would think there is a a defect in the iris and a replacement is in order.


I should have taken a few pics but didn't feel like dragging out the camera but will if needed to explain further.


----------



## AAASTINKIE (Mar 12, 2006)

I have found with any corker you must move fast to get the cork in before it starts to expand, move fast!!

I move slow and squish the cork down small, then push it in fast as I can shove the lever down.


----------



## smurfe (Mar 12, 2006)

masta said:


> Holy Cow Smurfe....I have an the Italian corker and have never seen this happen. Definitely sounds like something is wrong with the line up or the iris itself.
> 
> 
> How are you prepping the corks?
> ...




Yeah, I had checked all of that and do know what you mean when you take the top plate off. It wanted to pop out of there. I am at a loss here. I have had issues more or less since I got it but thought it was inexperience. It does seem that the more I use it, the worse it gets though.


In regards to prepping the cork, I just soak them while I am corking. I don't soak them overnight or anything like that. I have heard pro's and con's about soaking the corks. I do notice that if you soak them too long the print runs off of then.


Smurfe






*Edited by: smurfe *


----------



## smurfe (Mar 12, 2006)

AAASTINKIE said:


> I have found with any corker you must move fast to get the cork in before it starts to expand, move fast!!
> I move slow and squish the cork down small, then push it in fast as I can shove the lever down.




Yeah, I hit it fast like a Karate move



I had read that somewhere before, maybe you had said it in another post before but you are correct. The biggest problem though is the cork is scraping on the side of the iris and the lip of the bottle.


Smurfe


----------



## geocorn (Mar 12, 2006)

I had the same problem. It is an alignment issue with the corker.


The pin that holds the handle in place is the problem. If it wears down, the corker does not align with the hole. Take the pin outand see if it is worn and give me a call. I will get a replacement to you as fast as I can.


----------



## PolishWineP (Mar 12, 2006)

Are you coming to Texas? We could all have a look and figure it out. What a mess!


----------



## PolishWineP (Mar 12, 2006)

Or you can just do what George suggests. I think my idea would be more fun thought!


----------



## geocorn (Mar 12, 2006)

PWP,


Your idea would be more fun, but I imagine Smurfe would like to bottle some more wine before May.


By the way, we will also replace all of the lost corks! Let me know how many to send.


----------



## Joseph1 (Mar 12, 2006)

Princess, I was going to suggest that Smurfe carefully pack the three kits he needs to bottle and bring them to Texas. Sunday, we could have a tasting and bottling party. Try out all of the bottling and corking equipment at the Toy Store. Smurfe would be able to go home with 3 very clean carboys and perhaps 5 cases of wine. What’cha think.
<?amespace prefix = o ns = "urnchemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" />
Smurfe, I do apologize for making light of a situation that I know can be very frustrating. There are very few things in winemaking I find more irritating than equipment that does not meet my expectations. Fortunately, you have George in your corner.


----------



## smurfe (Mar 12, 2006)

geocorn said:


> I had the same problem. It is an alignment issue with the corker.
> 
> 
> The pin that holds the handle in place is the problem. If it wears down, the corker does not align with the hole. Take the pin outand see if it is worn and give me a call. I will get a replacement to you as fast as I can.




Are you talking the pin where the blue handle connects to the silver thingy? I tried to pop that pin out but it hits the frame so I guess I would need to take the top plate off and disassemble the IRIS? I will say though, there is no slop in the handle where that pin connects. 


Smurfe


----------



## geocorn (Mar 12, 2006)

It is the silver pin with a nut on each end that goes through the corker and the handle swings on it.


----------



## smurfe (Mar 12, 2006)

geocorn said:


> It is the silver pin with a nut on each end that goes through the corker and the handle swings on it.




Well, I pulled that pin out and don't really see anything out of the ordinary. It shows no sings of wear and there is no gross extra movement at the connection. When I watch a cork slide through the Iris, it don't hang up on anything. Of course I realize that a slow handle stroke is different from a fast stroke so dunno if that is it. I do notice that the plunger is not perfectly centered on the hole though so I don't know if that is kicking the cork into the lip of the bottle or not. I dunno, it has me baffled. 


Smurfe



*Edited by: smurfe *


----------



## geocorn (Mar 12, 2006)

Now you have me baffled. I will talk with LD Carlson tomorrow and get their thoughts.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Mar 13, 2006)

Smurf...I got P.O'd just looking at the photos....being as the bottles were all the same...and....it looks like the corks are tearing on the bottles....Could it be the bottles fault?????Would smaller corks work better????????


----------



## pkcook (Mar 13, 2006)

Smurfe,


Take an empty bottle and get a few photos of the process, especially the alignment of the cork and the bottle. It would appear to me from your photos that there is definetelyan alignment problem. These corkers produce a fair amount ofleverage and if they are off a small amount,the cork would end up crushed instead of seated. Maybe the photos will provide some answers for George.


Hope this gets resolved for you very soon!


Pat


----------



## geocorn (Mar 13, 2006)

I just talked with LD Carlson and the only thing they can determine is that the pin that holds the handle in place is out of alignment. Put it back together and try it again.


I have new pins on order and if you need one, let me know and I will take one of mine apart and send it to you.


Keep me informed of this situation. I want to get it solved for you and for others that may have this same problem.


----------



## Funky Fish (Mar 13, 2006)

I concur with Pat. First I think I'd try closing the iris while looking down (or up) through it to be sure that the hole is aligned so it misses the frame. Then I'd try putting a few corks through without a bottle underneath. If the cork tears at this point, you know it is the alignment of the corker and has nothing to do with the bottles.


Finally, add an empty bottle. If it tears at this point, it would seem to imply the bottles are the problem.*Edited by: Funky Fish *


----------



## smurfe (Mar 13, 2006)

Funky Fish said:


> I concur with Pat. First I think I'd try closing the iris while looking down (or up) through it to be sure that the hole is aligned so it misses the frame. Then I'd try putting a few corks through without a bottle underneath. If the cork tears at this point, you know it is the alignment of the corker and has nothing to do with the bottles.
> 
> 
> Finally, add an empty bottle. If it tears at this point, it would seem to imply the bottles are the problem.




I have tried all of this. When you look down through it, it looks good. When you pull the handle easy it looks good, when you pull the handle with the force needed to seat a cork it kick the cork to the right and it either scrapes on the bottom plate but more likely the lip of the bottle. I looked at some older bottles I corked and see a few that have scraping on the leading edge of the cork. Like I said, this problem started small and has been getting worse each time I use it. 


I have put it back together and still the same issue. I am wondering if the base the bottle sits on is the issue by not holding the bottle straight. I am about ready to just start using a rubber mallet to drive them in. Wouldn't be any different results.


Smurfe


----------



## geocorn (Mar 13, 2006)

Do you have any corks besides mine to try? Just looking at it from all angles.


I have another call in to LD Carlson. There has to be something awry. The good news is that you got it from me and therefore, it is backed with my guarantee. I would like to get yours fixed, but if we can't, I will replace it.


----------



## smurfe (Mar 13, 2006)

geocorn said:


> Do you have any corks besides mine to try? Just looking at it from all angles.
> 
> 
> I have another call in to LD Carlson. There has to be something awry. The good news is that you got it from me and therefore, it is backed with my guarantee. I would like to get yours fixed, but if we can't, I will replace it.




Yeah, I tried 3-4 different kinds between 1.5" and 1.75" Yours and the ones that have the grape design on them


Steve


----------



## usafcajun (Mar 14, 2006)

Smurfe.....


Do you need to borrow a corker? I have a Portuguese double levercorker you can borrow until I go offshore. 


Send me a PM if you're interested.


USAFCajun


----------



## smurfe (Mar 14, 2006)

usafcajun said:


> Smurfe.....
> 
> 
> Do you need to borrow a corker? I have a Portuguese double levercorker you can borrow until I go offshore.
> ...




I don't have anything "pressing" that needs to be bottled right away. I have 2 kits that will be ready in a week or so but it isn't essential they be bottled. My next two kits are reds and will be bottled in Bordeaux bottles which I don't really have problems with so I should be good there if we can't figure this issue out. 


I an leaning toward the bottles but this corker is supposed to be able to cork virtually any type of bottle from what I have read. I do appreciate the offer ind if needed, I will get ahold of you. Nice to have neighbors on here and if there is anything I have you need to borrow, the offer is there as well.


Smurfe


----------



## geocorn (Mar 14, 2006)

I am sending you a replacement corker with a return label for your corker. LD Carlson and I are at a loss to explain what is causing your problem; therefore, I would like to examine it, myself. You should be able to re-use the packaging to return your corker. If you have any questions, please give me acall.


----------



## smurfe (Mar 14, 2006)

geocorn said:


> I am sending you a replacement corker with a return label for your corker. LD Carlson and I are at a loss to explain what is causing your problem; therefore, I would like to examine it, myself. You should be able to re-use the packaging to return your corker. If you have any questions, please give me acall.




All I can say is WOW, Thanks and I truly appreciate it. I hope your supplier takes care of you as well. This is why I shop here. In the beginning I bought a few things at other places more or less to check their companies out or they had an item on special or close outthat you didn't carry. I had issues with every other place but one (which is also there in Texas).I never re-ordered from any of themand for months I have not even looked else where. This serviceis exactly why. Once again, Thanks so much!


Smurfe


----------



## Bert (Mar 14, 2006)

Smurfe 


Sorry for not getting back to you, but I had no answers and you were getting lots of help or ones trying too.


One idea I had was, is your bottle platform locking down when you go to push the cork in.....it has been a while, but it seems to me that I had a small problem with that when I got my corker....there is an adjustment on the locking rod...


I see George is sending you another one, but I would like to find out what the problem is just to know because I have one too..*Edited by: Bert *


----------



## masta (Mar 14, 2006)

geocorn said:


> I am sending you a replacement corker with a return label for your corker. LD Carlson and I are at a loss to explain what is causing your problem; therefore, I would like to examine it, myself. You should be able to re-use the packaging to return your corker. If you have any questions, please give me acall.




Does anyone need more reasons to shop at FVW?


----------



## pkcook (Mar 14, 2006)

I'm sold



. George, you are the man! 


Fellow winemakers, this is "real" customer service!


----------



## smurfe (Mar 20, 2006)

George, Fed Ex will pick up the return package tomorrow here at my office. I forgot they did that. So it should be heading your way tomorrow. Once again, thanks for the service with a smile.


Steve


----------



## OldWino1 (Mar 25, 2006)

Well now i worried about my cheap porteguese floor corker. How long is it going to last before things start wearing out? Right now I would not trade it for anything works great.


----------



## smurfe (Mar 25, 2006)

OldWino said:


> Well now i worried about my cheap porteguese floor corker. How long is it going to last before things start wearing out? Right now I would not trade it for anything works great.




I don't think I would worry about it too much, I think I had issues from the beginning with mine. As I open more bottle I notice that I have had a problem since the beginning and it has only progressively gotten worse so it appear my corker had issues all along.


Smurfe


----------



## PolishWineP (Mar 26, 2006)

I think that Poor Smurfe just got a lemon and everyone else should be just fine. 


Smurfe, have you used your new corker yet?


----------



## smurfe (Mar 26, 2006)

PolishWineP said:


> I think that Poor Smurfe just got a lemon and everyone else should be just fine.
> 
> 
> Smurfe, have you used your new corker yet?




Used her today to bottle two batches. Worked like a charm! It was truly a pleasure to bottle today. Not one issue with one cork!


Smurfe


----------



## geocorn (Mar 26, 2006)

That is great news. We have your old corker and plan to take it apart tomorrow. Will let everyone know what we discover.


----------



## PolishWineP (Mar 26, 2006)

And we are all here waiting for the test results.


----------



## Funky Fish (Mar 27, 2006)

OldWino said:


> Well now i worried about my cheap porteguese floor corker. How long is it going to last before things start wearing out? Right now I would not trade it for anything works great.




I've heard of people using them for thousands of bottles without problems. Actually, back in November my wife &amp; I were visiting wineries in NE Ohio, and at one we followed a tour given by the winemaker. His corker? The Porteguese floor corker!



That means you own the same equipment professional wineries (albeit small ones) use!






Plus, if you plastic iris ever does wear out, you can purchase a replacement iris.


----------



## smurfe (Mar 27, 2006)

Funky Fish said:


> OldWino said:
> 
> 
> > Well now i worried about my cheap porteguese floor corker. How long is it going to last before things start wearing out? Right now I would not trade it for anything works great.
> ...




I to have seen a few small wineries that used the same corker I have. 


Smurfe



*Edited by: smurfe *


----------



## geocorn (Mar 27, 2006)

I think we have solved the mystery of this floor corker. The problem appears to be in the base that holds the bottle in place. We did not have any problems with 750's, but we could not get a cork to insert into a 375, no matter what we tried.


When we examined the base, it appeared off centered. As a result, the cork was not going straight into the bottle. I am going to send it to LD Carlson for their review and I will post what they tell me, but the bottom line is that the corker is not working properly. It was not operator error!


----------



## pkcook (Mar 27, 2006)

ALCON,


Fellow winemakers please take note: George (Fine Vine Wines) is an example of what all customer service should be!



My hat is tipped to you.


----------



## smurfe (Mar 28, 2006)

You did better than me, I couldn't get the 750 ml bottles corked. As I have uncorked a few older bottles, I am seeing scrapes on the corks where they rubbed going in, nothing like the batch I posted but not perfect as they go in now!







Smurfe


----------



## Patchman (Apr 1, 2006)

I also have a made in Portugal wine corker. It also skins the corks as it goes into the bottle. I feel that it is an alignment problem, but not sure how to correct as there is no visable way of adjusting. It skins the cork with no bottle in place and I can see that when the cork comes out of the jaws (iris) the cork seems to be rubing ever so little on the metal lip that the bottle would rest against. Maybe grinding/filing the edge back a bit would solve the problem??? Any comments on this thought. To "egg" out the hole would be simple enough to do with a good metal rasp or a dremel tool and would require very very little enlarging to clear the steel lip.


----------



## geocorn (Apr 1, 2006)

Patchman,


It sounds like you have the Italian version with the brass jaws and you need to replace the jaws. How old is your corker?


----------



## Patchman (Apr 1, 2006)

No, the corker has plastic or nylon jaws and sticker says made in Portugal along with I am guessing some instructions in non english.


The corker is Green in colour and was purchased from a buddy who claims only corked about a 1/2 doz. batches of wine.


----------



## geocorn (Apr 1, 2006)

I haven't seen a green one (not to say there is not one), so I am not sure what you have. No matter what you have, you should be able to get a replacement iris.


I think that is the problem as when I was discussing the problem with the other corker with my distributor, the specifically asked if the syptoms were similar to what you just discribed. They say when that happened, normally the iris is bad and need to be replaced.


Is your iris plastic or brass?


----------



## Patchman (Apr 1, 2006)

Plastic... thanks


----------



## geocorn (Apr 1, 2006)

Send me an email with your address and I will send you areplacement iris to try out. My email address is [email protected]


----------



## smurfe (Apr 1, 2006)

Patchman said:


> Maybe grinding/filing the edge back a bit would solve the problem??? Any comments on this thought. To "egg" out the hole would be simple enough to do with a good metal rasp or a dremel tool and would require very very little enlarging to clear the steel lip.




That would eliminate the cork scraping the base plate but then you will have the problem of the Cork scraping the lip of the bottle. It all have to be in alignment to get a good cork insertion. I would try to fix it as opposed to "modifying" it. Just my opinion.


Smurfe


----------



## Jim Baranski (Jul 17, 2019)

I am now having the same problems with my second Italian Floor Corker. I am guessing that the springs in the jaws that compress the cork are getting tired. I don't know if it is possible to stretch the springs to give them their spring back, or insert a shim (penny?) behind the spring to give them more force?


----------



## Jim Baranski (Jul 17, 2019)

RE: Corking 375 ml bottles .vs 750ml bottles

My corker has an additional red plastic insert where the bottle sits. I think that is for 375ml bottles. My first corker did not have that, and when I bottled 375ml bottles, I just put a scrap of 1x4 on the platform to give the bottle a bit of a boost.


----------

